# Samy hair products



## user79 (Dec 29, 2006)

Anyone used this line? I saw an infomerical on it, and I've never bought anything off an infomerical, but I saw the products at a department store and now I'm curious. Thoughts?










http://www.samysalon.com/


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 29, 2006)

my sister is in love with his products...... she uses them faithfully..... ive tried the shampoo and conditioner and wasnt to impressed.....


----------



## user79 (Feb 15, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've never tried them, but have seen the TV demos and they are very convincing lol! But I have smelled them in person and did not like the smell much at all. Didn't seem like anything special


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah they didnt do anything great for me :/


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 23, 2007)

I used them for about 6 months and although I grew attached to the products for some reason - in retrospect they weren't that great. I was in middle school and later I found them at Dollar General store for like 2-3 dollars a bottle- so I guess they can't be worth the bigger price tag.


----------



## Femme (Feb 25, 2007)

I used to use them and wasn't impressed either.  Especially with the conditioner, it didn't make my hair feel silky smooth, more dryer actually.


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 26, 2007)

I hate the shampoo. I bought it once..total waste in my opinion. Biolage is much better. Good luck though...you might like it.


----------



## macface (Feb 26, 2007)

i used the hair serum it made my hair too greasy only with a small amount.I will  not recomend it.


----------



## user79 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks. I decided not to buy it. It just seems so gimmicky.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_i used the hair serum it made my hair too greasy only with a small amount.I will  not recomend it._

 

Im totally jacking this thread... "sorry Juls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Speaking of hair serums check out "BED HEAD TIGI" (EGO BOOST)
its a split end mender, leave in conditoner, and smoothing balm
Im not liying this stuff works!!!!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2007)

*Samy Hair Products*

*deleted*


----------



## user79 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Samy Hair Products*

Please do a search next time, there is a thread on the same topic here:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...highlight=samy


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 14, 2007)

Apparently I'm one of the only people in this thread who likes Samy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use the Fat Hair shampoo and conditioner, and I LOVE it. My hair type is thin, and I also color my hair, which means it needs extra protection. What's really awesome about the shampoo is that it doesn't contain sodium laureth sulfate, which strips my fragile red color and makes my scalp itchy. I don't have any of those problems with the Samy shampoo, plus it helps give my hair a little bit of volume without making it heavy and nasty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also use the Icing styler and that's pretty awesome, too, especially for those who don't have much time to style their hair.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 14, 2007)

I use the curl constructor mouse and I LOVE it


----------



## kimmy (Sep 15, 2007)

i used their stuff a couple times...i wasn't too impressed. i've never really been impressed by anything but pantene pro-v and garnier fructis though...


----------



## almmaaa (Sep 15, 2007)

I have the mousse and hairspray and I love them.  You can also purchase them at CVS pharmacy.


----------



## Baby Mac (Sep 15, 2007)

I Have the hair serum and shampoo/conditioner in the Pink bottles...they make my hair to limp.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Im totally jacking this thread... "sorry Juls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Speaking of hair serums check out "BED HEAD TIGI" (EGO BOOST)
its a split end mender, leave in conditoner, and smoothing balm
Im not liying this stuff works!!!!!!_

 
Split ends can not be mended, and I'd be wary of any product claiming to do so.


----------

